# Amplificador 60w tip 41 y tip 42



## knozis (Feb 17, 2012)

Buenos días compañeros.. les escribo por unas dudas en un diseño que estoy realizando, estoy diseñando un amplificador de 60w de clase AB y en simetría compensada por diodos, el diseño es para utilizarlo como amplificador de mi guitarra.. pero mi duda viene con respecto a la potencia máxima que pueda alcanzar.

según mis cálculos para mover las 2 cornetas de 30 w conectadas en serie a 8 ohms cada una necesitaría al rededor de unos 3 a 4 A para poder ponerlo a funcionar correctamente.
lamentablemente en mi país (Venezuela) es un poco complicado conseguir muchos componentes electrónicos, por lo que me limito a la misma utilización de los tip 41 y 42.

mis dudas serian si estoy bien encaminado con respecto a mis especulaciones, o podría trabajar en multietapa, ya sea con una etapa amplificadora previa en colector común  para alimentar mi señal en la etapa AB o colocar 2 etapas AB para conseguir el doble de amplificación y una menor saturacion como emisión de calor al trabajar con tanto amperaje..

disculpen las molestias y muchísimas gracias.


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

No creo que logres 60w con dos tip's 41 y 42, trata de conectar de a dos por riel y en paralelo para que entregen mas potencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2012)

Intenta conseguir un par de transistores 2N3055 que son muy comunes y te pueden dar esa potencia.


----------



## knozis (Feb 17, 2012)

ferchito y podría mantener entonces el mismo diseño? solo necesitaría en cada una de las etapas colocar en paralelo otro TIP en conjunto?

fogonazo podría conseguirlos.. pero con eso debería variar el circuito no? o podría seguir manteniendo el mismo diseño de clase AB?

muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2012)

knozis dijo:


> ferchito y podría mantener entonces el mismo diseño? solo necesitaría en cada una de las etapas colocar en paralelo otro TIP en conjunto?
> 
> fogonazo podría conseguirlos.. pero con eso debería variar el circuito no? o podría seguir manteniendo el mismo diseño de clase AB?
> 
> muchísimas gracias por sus respuestas.



Mantienes casi la misma idea original solo que se convierte en Cuasi-Complementario, excitadores complementarios TIP41/TIP42 y finales 2N3055 

Algo así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 3455​
O con fuente partida, o con etapa VAS a diodos, las posibles variantes son muchas.


*Edit:*
*Post* de ese amplificador


----------



## knozis (Feb 17, 2012)

Muchisimas gracias fogonazo.. intentare trabajar en base a ese diseño y conseguir los reemplazos adecuados.. porque los transistores BC no los he conseguido nunca..


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 17, 2012)

Haslo asi como dice Fogonazo y si en ultimas no consigues los 2N3055 entonces intenta como yo te habia dicho.


----------



## knozis (Feb 21, 2012)

siii.. intentare hacerlo así.. ya que existen demasiadas militantes en mi caso para conseguir tanta potencia, porque no consigo casi ningún componente.. por eso intentaba utilizar un sistema de amplificación con los transistores tip41 y tip42 o colocar una etapa doble de amplificación, para así conseguir aun mas potencia de salida.


----------



## el bulbo 7025 (Feb 21, 2012)

El 2N3055 ,es magico para manejar esas potencias 
ok.    saludos.


----------



## knozis (Feb 21, 2012)

y si utilizara algún amplificador operacional?? podría diseñarlo en base a eso?? o simplificar el sistema de etapas como consumo de corriente?..

disculpen tantas preguntas..


----------



## SKYFALL (Feb 24, 2012)

Puedes utilizar un 741 como pre-exitador y luego enviar esa señal a los drivers que manejaran los transistores de salida.


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 16, 2012)

`s compañero yo tome un diseño ZENEr y si puse 4 tip41 en cuasicomplementario y me funciono..
pero como dice Fogonazo seria ideal...

saludos....


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 16, 2012)

xavier andres dijo:


> `s compañero yo tome un diseño ZENEr y si puse 4 tip41 en cuasicomplementario y me funciono..
> pero como dice Fogonazo seria ideal...
> 
> saludos....



Por favor postea el diagrama que construiste para que el compañero lo pueda armar.


----------



## knozis (Abr 17, 2012)

seria grandioso si pudieras publicar el diagrama amigo, aun tengo un diseño a medias y no logro la potencia que busco..


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 27, 2012)

ps en realidad use este.. lo puedes usar complementario con los TIP41 y los TIP42...
puesto q yo lo hize cuasi... solo con los tip41 pero igual funciona compañero..

yo lo alimente solo con +/-20V
 saludos..


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 28, 2012)

Claro, este puede funcionar asi, aunque con algo mas de tension se puede lograr mas potencia.


----------



## xavier andres (Abr 29, 2012)

Ferchito me podrias ayudar tu con éste, claro si puedes pues es que me funciona pero tiene un sonido raro... y cuando coloco el dedo en el SP se le quta....

Que podria ser... ?


----------



## SKYFALL (May 4, 2012)

xavier andres dijo:


> ferchito me podrias ayudar tu con este, claro si puedes ps es q me funciona pero tiene un sonido raro... y cuandi coloco el dedo en el SP se le quta....
> 
> q podria ser...


 
revisa la tierra del circuito, el disipador deberia estar aterrizado, tambien el transformador de la fuente de poder, puede ser que la fuente no este filtrando correctamente.


----------



## xavier andres (May 6, 2012)

mmm ok tratare de mirar la tierra... 

gracias por el aporte...


----------

